# room for two Sunday???



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

ok looks like the forecast is looking better for SundayJanuary 26th need to diverswe can leave out of either Destin or Pensacolatext me 777 6722 thanks


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

the forecast is still looking good for tomorrow right now we have 3 divers and a bubble watcher would be nice to get one or two more divers


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Let us know how it went ! Gonna have to get a little warmer before I drag the old dive gear out the closet.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Dives went great calm seas lots of fish 3 aj in the 40lb range and some other misc fish


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

weigh them for the derby board man!
let's get some action going!
I sure knew I was missing a good one!


TONER said:


> Dives went great calm seas lots of fish 3 aj in the 40lb range and some other misc fish


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We left late morning to let it warm up so inturn we got home late no time to go get an official weight


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report glad you guys had a good dive and brought back some meat!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

you can weigh them in the next day. By the way, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, where we weighed ours in, said they'd be happy to weigh our fish and they're soon to be 24/7 again.


----------

